
The Brand-Spanking New Forrst is Here - jpadilla_
http://forrst.com/posts/The_Wait_is_Over_The_Brand_Spanking_New_Forrst-Gvu
======
Smudge
I've noticed a few rough edges, but overall it's a nice refresh. I'd like to
see the Forrst community pick up again, so hopefully Zurb can keep giving it
the attention it deserves.

